
Show HN: Verloop – Customer Engagement Automation with AI (SUS'17) - jipy9
https://verloop.io
======
verloop
I am founder of Verloop, happy to take questions and feedback.

One thing that sets us apart from similar tools available in the market is
that we complete customer journey end to end. Let the bot gather leads, answer
automated queries and when it fails, do a warm hand off to human agents.

Special shout out to YC and our awesome mentor Darshan Shankar at Startup
School'17.

